# Coconut stump pile



## Carmela Balcazar (Oct 22, 2006)

We found a pit of coconut stumps and it provided us with a new scenario to work our dogs. It was dusty, with unstable footing and a lot of crawl spaces for us to hide in. It was a good work-out and we gained from the experience.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Now that is the way to seize a training opportunity.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

konnie's drooling


----------

